# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Entrevista a Fernando Cillóniz: " LA VERDAD SOBRE SANTA ANITA"

## inform@cción

A Fernando Cillóniz, ex Presidente de EMMSA  le tocó vivir el desalojo del Mercado Mayorista de Santa Anita. Durante su gestión se rediseñó el nuevo mercado y se actualizó el contrato de obra y valorización del nuevo Mercado Mayorista de Lima en Santa Anita. En esta oportunidad nos cuenta lo que se hizo durante su gestión, lo que quedó por hacer y las falacias de esta nueva administración. 
¡Una clara y reveladora entrevista que no se puede perder!...     *Revista Agraria (RA): Cuéntenos un poco por qué se alejó de la Presidencia de EMMSA, después de haber logrado terminar la primera parte del proyecto.* 
Fernando Cillóniz (FC): Yo me alejé de EMMSA en el momento que percibí que lo político empezó a primar sobre lo técnico. Hubo un día, cuya fecha no recuerdo exactamente, en que EMMSA estaba en capacidad de entregar el terreno del nuevo mercado para que el contratista (COSAPI) inicie la gran obra. Ese mismo día, el alcalde de entonces, Dr. Luis Castañeda Lossio, dilató la decisión sin ningún sustento técnico. Mi interpretación de esa decisión fue que el Dr. Castañeda quería jugar con los tiempos, de modo tal que él tuviera el mérito de la construcción del mercado, más no del traslado de La Parada. En otras palabras, si el Dr. Castañeda Lossio hubiera autorizado el inicio de la construcción en su debida oportunidad, Santa Anita hubiera estado lista varios meses antes de finalizar su mandato, y en consecuencia hubiera tenido que asumir la responsabilidad del traslado de La Parada. Es evidente que el señor alcalde no quería asumir ese riesgo y se limitó a pasar a la Historia como el que construyó el mercado, más no como el que lo puso en operación. Y eso para mí es politiquería pura.   *RA: ¿Cómo se forjó el proyecto? * 
FC: El proyecto del nuevo Mercado Mayorista de Lima en Santa Anita es de larguísima data. No exagero, si digo que dicho proyecto tiene más de 40 años. Pero, para no remontarnos a tiempos tan pasados, creo que es importante destacar que el presidente Fujimori, por el sólo hecho de perjudicar la carrera política de su rival de ese entonces -el alcalde Ricardo Belmont-, también intervino políticamente inventando malos manejos en la construcción de los primeros pabellones de Santa Anita. Una vez más lo político primó sobre lo técnico y el traslado de La Parada, que ya estaba hacinada y sub dimensionada para una población creciente como la de Lima en aquel entonces, se frustró. 
Luego vino la invasión liderada por el tristemente célebre Herminio Porras, que trabó todo el proceso por más de cinco años. 
Al final el doctor Luis Castañeda Lossio me invitó a presidir EMMSA con el encargo principalísimo de concretar el desalojo de Santa Anita, y construir y poner en operación del nuevo mercado. Debo reconocer que el mérito del desalojo les corresponde más a mis antecesores que a mí, a pesar de que yo estuviera en la Presidencia de EMMSA en el momento de dicha exitosa operación. 
En ese sentido yo soy el primero en reconocer que el Dr. Castañeda tuvo muchos méritos en  la construcción del nuevo Mercado Mayorista de Lima en Santa Anita, pero insisto, no quiso asumir el riesgo político de trasladar a La Parada y poner en marcha el nuevo mercado.   *RA: ¿Si usted afirma que ya existían los pabellones construidos por Ricardo Belmont, por qué entonces no los utilizaron en lugar de construir otros pabellones?* 
FC: Nuestra primera propuesta fue trasladar a los comerciantes de La Parada a los pabellones existentes que había construido el alcalde Belmont, sin embargo fueron los propios comerciantes de la Parada quienes pidieron la construcción de los cuatro nuevos pabellones para ocupar puestos cuya arquitectura sería mejorada con la participación de expertos franceses provenientes, nada menos, que del Mercado Mayorista de París, en Francia. 
Dada la importancia de atender las expectativas de los comerciantes de La Parada para lograr un traslado pacífico, EMMSA accedió a dicha petición, y con la participación de ellos mismos se trabajó en el diseño de los cuatro nuevos pabellones, que son los que hoy todos conocen a través de la prensa y televisión. 
El hecho es que estos cuatro nuevos mega pabellones están listos desde hace más de un año y ocupan un espacio que duplica el área total de La Parada. ¿Por qué entonces se demora tanto el traslado? En mi opinión, una vez más, lo político está primando sobre lo técnico. A todos les consta cómo, la Dra. Susana Villarán, apenas asumió la alcaldía el año pasado, dijo públicamente que el Mercado Mayorista de Santa Anita no estaba listo, lo cual es absolutamente falso. Tan es así, que el hasta ahora frustrado traslado de La Parada se piensa llevar a cabo en los mismos cuatro mega pabellones construidos en la gestión del Dr. Castañeda, sin haberse hecho ninguna obra adicional.
Además de lo político, estoy llegando a la conclusión que el traslado de La Parada a Santa Anita está demorando tanto por pura incapacidad. Las autoridades municipales de la actual gestión, así como los funcionarios de EMMSA, no están capacitados para llevar a cabo el traslado. Esa es mi percepción de la situación.   *RA: ¿Qué participación tuvieron los comerciantes de La Parada en la elaboración del proyecto final?* 
FC: Yo tengo el mejor recuerdo y la mejor impresión de la gente de La Parada. Me refiero a comerciantes, transportistas, estibadores y carretilleros, con quienes nos reuníamos sistemáticamente por lo menos los segundos miércoles de cada mes. Esa rutina la llevamos a cabo durante más de dos años sin ninguna interrupción y desarrollamos una relación de confianza y respeto mutuo que hubiera asegurado un traslado pacífico y ordenado de La Parada a Santa Anita.
Además del diseño y la arquitectura de los nuevos pabellones,  diseñamos una serie de servicios complementarios como locales sindicales, entidades bancarias, oficinas para el SENASA, guarderías infantiles,  restaurantes, y lo más  importante de todo, un centro recreacional donde un ring de box tenía que estar presente.  Efectivamente, un mercado mayorista como el de La Parada, demanda tal fortaleza física sobre todo en los estibadores y carretilleros que en dicho mercado deben haber muchos grandes boxeadores en potencia. A ese nivel de participación e interrelación llegamos con la gente de La Parada y por eso me lamento que por cuestiones de política todo este proceso esté demorando tanto. 
Es bueno reconocer que siempre hubo opositores al traslado de La Parada a Santa Anita. Se trata de personas que tienen intereses diferentes a los puramente comerciales alimentarios. La Parada tiene un enorme valor inmobiliario por estar cerca al emporio industrial de Gamarra y algunos seudo comerciantes pretenden apoderarse de dicho espacio para hacer negocios inmobiliarios. Esa gente obviamente se opone a Santa Anita, pero para eso está la autoridad, cosa que parece no estar presente en la actual gestión municipal.   *RA: ¿Cuándo se supone que iba a estar todo el proyecto cien por ciento operativo?* 
FC: Obviamente la primera etapa era el traslado de los comerciantes, para empezar a operar con orden, seguridad y limpieza. Pero el terreno de Santa Anita que ocupa 60 hectáreas, es decir 20 veces más que la Parada que ocupa sólo tres hectáreas, constituye un proyecto inmenso cuya construcción se tiene que hacer en varias etapas, a lo largo de los próximos cinco a diez años.
Precisamente en esas etapas futuras estaba prevista la construcción de todos los servicios complementarios mencionados en la pregunta anterior.   *RA: Entonces, ¿Santa Anita podría operar en este momento?* 
No sólo desde este momento, sino desde hace año y medio, Santa Anita está lista para acoger con eficiencia, seguridad e higiene al cien por ciento de los comerciantes de La Parada. Más aún, la infraestructura de servicios, como baños, oficinas, balanzas para camiones y locales sindicales  están también listos e infinitamente mejorados con respecto a lo que tienen en La Parada.   *RA: ¿A qué se comprometió EMMSA para el traslado de los comerciantes?* 
FC: EMMSA se comprometió a brindar un trato preferente a todos los comerciantes de La Parada, es decir pagar un alquiler de 10 dólares por metro cuadrado por mes, lo cual implicaba una tarifa razonable y preferente, cosa que había sido coordinado con los mismos comerciantes. Además, EMMSA se comprometió con los estibadores y carretilleros (transportistas manuales) a crear empresas comunales de servicios, las cuales además de realizar la actividades de estiba y desestiba de la carga, iban a realizar todas la actividades complementarias como el recojo y manipuleo de la basura, mantenimiento de jardines y áreas de recreación y servicios de logística interna del gran mercado de Santa Anita. Es decir, iba a haber un cambio significativo de condiciones de trabajo, mas no despido de trabajadores. 
Ahora se sigue con la figura del alquiler, pero ante cada presión, sobre todo mediática, están cambiando las tarifas; y lo que sí me parece criticable son dos cosas: uno, que hayan puesto tarifas para los compradoras, es decir para los minoristas que irán a comprar productos a Santa Anita; y dos, obligar a los comerciantes a utilizar jabas de plástico que va a obligar a los transportistas que traen los productos del campo a retornar vacíos, lo cual va a encarecer innecesariamente todo el proceso de comercialización de alimentos.   *RA: Pero, el señor Giesecke ha afirmado que los alimentos llegarán directamente a La Parada a través del Ferrocarril Central* 
FC: ¿Usted le cree al señor Giesecke?  Efectivamente en nuestra gestión conversamos al respecto con los directivos del Ferrocarril Central, a quienes les otorgamos sin costo alguno, un espacio en Santa Anita para que Ferrovías del Perú construya, a su costo, un terminal ferroviario dentro de Santa Anita. A ese respecto, resulta que yo tengo amistad con los funcionarios de Ferrovías del Perú, y me han informado que desde que dejamos EMMSA, hace más de dos años, las conversaciones respecto al terminal del ferrocarril en Santa Anita se suspendieron. Entonces ¿de qué ferrocarril estamos hablando? Apuesto a cualquier lector de esta revista que ningún tren va a entrar a Santa Anita durante la gestión de la alcaldesa Villarán.   *FC: Pero no me dirá usted que no es terrible que se traslade la comida en camiones que transportan mineral* 
Sólo quedan dos alternativas: O el señor Giesecke miente o, el señor Giesecke no conoce a los transportistas de La Parada. La Parada es precaria, sucia, insegura, ineficiente, etc. etc. pero su gente es inteligente y buena, y jamás ningún comerciante de La Parada va a ser tan irresponsable de comercializar alimentos en camiones que hayan transportados minerales u otras sustancias tóxicas. Los transportistas de la Parada son transportistas de productos agrícolas, que traen alimentos del campo a la Parada y retornan al campo con otros alimentos, pero nunca con cargas tóxicas como dice el señor Giesecke.   *RA: ¿Qué piensa usted de la reorganización que propone el señor Giesecke de EMMSA teniendo en cuenta que sus 120 trabajadores , que se encarga de cosas irrelevantes hasta como de cortar el papel higiénico? * 
FC: Es evidente que el señor Giesecke quiere aprovecharse de una función que efectivamente se realiza en La Parada, pero como parte de una labor integral de supervisión y custodia de los servicios higiénicos. Como usted comprenderá, los servicios higiénicos en La Parada requieren de custodia y mantenimiento para evitar robos de sanitarios, grifería e inclusive, aunque el señor Giesecke lo  haga parecer ridículo, del papel higiénico, lo cual me parece de muy mala fe. Yo puedo dar testimonio de que los baños de la Parada están siempre limpios a pesar de su congestión y que las personas que efectivamente cortan papel higiénico mantienen los baños operativos, y los miles y miles de usuarios que van a La Parada todos los días disponen de unos servicios higiénicos limpios y dignos. Si tan mal le parece eso al señor Giesecke que elimine esa función para ver cómo quedan los servicios higiénicos al cabo de una semana.   *RA: Le agradecemos mucho por la entrevista y creo que ha sido bastante esclarecedora con respecto al Mercado Mayorista de Santa Anita.* 
FC: Gracias a ustedes. Ojalá que al momento de salir en circulación esta edición, Santa Anita ya esté operativa. Los consumidores de Lima y de todo el Perú y sobre todo los productores del campo ganarán mucho con Santa Anita. Y el distrito de La Victoria también ganará mucho con la transformación de La Parada en un gran centro de esparcimiento para su gente, tal como estaba previsto en el proyecto original.Temas similares: El Gran Mercado Mayorista de Santa Anita Artículo: Mercado de Santa Anita se encuentra totalmente listo para recibir a comerciantes de La Parada, consideran Artículo: Traslado de comerciantes de La Parada a Santa Anita será recién a partir de abril de 2012, anuncian Artículo: Mercado de Santa Anita abriría en noviembre Nuevo mercado mayorista de Santa Anita permitirá a comerciantes exportar productos agrícolas

----------


## casilla666

veo una clara diferencia entre  Fernando Cilloniz y el señor Giesecke ,el primero sabe muy bien la realidad de la parada ,mientras que el segundo parece no sabe nada de la realidad del mercado

----------


## casilla666

lo que quisiera preguntar al señor Cillóniz es ¿como consigo el documento en el cual Emmsa se compromete a cobrar 10 dolares x metro cuadrado x mes  de alquiler
muchas gracias

----------


## jara mariano

casillas por lo que veo ya esta cada dia mas convencido de que Santa Anita es y sera un mercado mucho mas beneficioso para el pueblo y para ustedes los comerciantes.. Bravo por tu cambio.

----------


## casilla666

disculpa jara mariano ,pero no te entiendo, a que cambio te refieres, por supuesto que santa anita sera un avance en la comercializacion de alimentos eso no se discute ,lo que si se puede reclamar son las nuevas condiciones que la actual administracion del señor giesecke quieren imponer a los comerciantes ,como ya lo explico el señor Cillóniz, si lees bien la entrevista que le hacen de daras cuanta ,cambio y modernidad si ,pero no cuando se quiere imponer y menos cuando no se conoce bien del tema y la realidad del comercio nacional .

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

El documento lo debe de tener el ex gerente de Emmsa en señor Luis Baca.

----------


## jara mariano

Casillas, es que no has respondido al ultimo comentario que envie, por lo tanto si no lo leiste ya estamos fuera de foco.. Ahora los 10 dolares por metro cuadrado que se estimaba, pues es de hace anos, cuando en el Peru un metro cuadrado de terreno en la Victoria no costaba mil dolares o mas... Ahora el Peru es el tigre de Sudamerica y veras cuanto ha subido el precio de las casas, por lo tanto vivamos pues el presente no lo pasado. Ojala ya se pongan de acuerdo en todo que es para bien de toda la poblacion.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

No conozco el tema en profundidad, pero tengo la impresión que la alcaldesa Susan Villarán ha manejado muy mal el tema del traslado de los comerciantes de La Parada al Gran Mercado Mayorista en Santa Anita. Lamentablemente voté por ella, pero veo que no concreta ni fu ni fa, en ningún ámbito. Ahora parece que el Mercado Mayorista de Santa Anita está generando pérdidas a la Municipalidad, y encima tiene fregados a los pocos comerciantes que ya están operando allí porque no venden nada. 
Lima necesita un mercado más moderno y limpio, pero parece que aún falta para poder concretar esta realidad; y ya tenemos un montón de tiempo con el bendito Mercado de Santa Anita parado por "x" o "z" motivos. La ineficiencia de nuestras autoridades es y será parte de nuestra historia y nuestra cultura. :Frusty:  
¿Para cuándo tendremos este mercado operando como debe Sra. Susana?  :Confused:

----------


## inform@cción

Por si acaso los 10 dólares que se quedó con los comerciantes no es de hacer años cómo el señor Jara cree. Esto se estableció en el último año del alcalde Castañeda. Lamentablemente faltó la decisión política en el momento y ahora estamos como estamos.

----------


## casilla666

disculpa jara mariano,  pero no sabia que tenia que responder ni leer todos tus comentarios, ahora que lo sé procuraré hacerlo .
otra cosa hace unos dias unos periodistas preguntaron al señor guiesecke cuanto era el costo operativo del mercado de santa anita y al parecer el mismo no sabia cuanto era ese monto ,parece que no han echo los estudios necesarios ,ahora ,si como dice mas arriba hace mas o menos dos años el costo del alquiler de los puestos era de 800 soles aprox como es posible que se haya intentado cobrar 4600 soles por un puesto ,de 800 a 4600 soles en menos de 2 años ,esto parece un juego, por mas tigre que el peru sea

----------


## jara mariano

Casillas y Cilloniz, en los dos ultimos anos en el Peru, un departamento en Miraflores que costaba 30,000 soles ahora cuesta 400,000 soles..Casillas si gustas lo lees sino no,,yo no soy nadie para obligarte, pero si quieres mantener una conversacion no es lo correcto que escuches a la persona con la que estas conversando??? Es logico no?

----------


## inform@cción

Por si acaso no es una polémica. Sólo estamos diciendo lo que pasó y lo que se firmó en su momento. Nada más.

----------


## casilla666

bueno jara mariano en algo si coincidimos , en que no eres nadie....para obligarme,, jaja disculpame es solo una broma  para bajar tensiones al tema .
ahora bien , estoy 100 % seguro que hace solo dos años ningun departamento en miraflores  costaba 30 mil soles como tu lo dices , a ese precio hace dos años, ni siquiera conseguiAs departamento en el agustino,otra cosa seria si me hablas de hace 5 o mas años atras , 
Otra cosa ,no te confundas ,tu vision con respecto  al mercado de santa anita ,al parecer no es muy diferente a  la mia  puesto que yo tambien creo que debe mudarse la parada si o si ,es un  tema delicado desde luego ( ya que hay mucha gente involucrada que puede perder su puesto de trabajo y no es cuestion de decir, bueno pues que pena ),ahora, debes ponerte no solo en el lugar del comprador que va al mercado a adquirir un producto - el cual tiene derecho a hacerlo en la mejor de las condiciones posibles- ,si no tambien creo yo, desde el punto de vista de un comerciante que arrienda un puesto o se hace cargo de la consecion ,¿en que forma ? mira, el contrato de alquiler es por tres años,pues bien, todo cambio produce nuevas opotunidades y tambien debilidades  ¿ no es asi ? ,unos pierden su parte de la torta y otros lo ganan ¿no es asi ?en fin, si calculamos un tiempo de uno a dos años para poder afiansarse bien en el puesto y alas nuevas condiciones de trabajo ,pues nos estaria quedando solo un año  o algo mas para tener tranquilidad en el trabajo ,llamemosle estabilidad laboral por asi decirlo. Te pregunto ¿ cuanto crees que que es su verdadero valor en este momento el alquiler  ,a mi parecer no es nada , a mi parecer no vale nada , por que ???? por que si yo llevo mercaderia el dia de hoy a santa  anita no le vendo a nadie ,y si llevo productos frescos como aji amarillo ,tomate ,zapallo ,limon ,granos verdes , rocoto u otros sencilamente en dos  o tres dias a mas tardar tengo que votarlo a la basura ,osea que aparte de no tener utilidades tengo perdidas , por lo tanto no vale nada . ahora el dia que la municipalidad se pónga los pantalones y haga efectivo el traslado( el cual creo yo debe hacerse de golpe y no lentamente como se esta planificANDO) ese dia recien tendra valor , o tu firmarias un contrato de alquiler en este momento pagando una garantia de 2 o tres meses por adelantado sabiendo que en este hermoso pais , puede pasar de todo y tranquilamente la municipalidad se echa para atras y no concreta el traslado ,que pasa con tu garantia ??' dudo mucho que te lo devuelvan , solo el dia que la municipalidad haga efectivo el traslado ,ese dia ,recien tendra valor economico , ahora ,aquella persona que arriende un puesto tiene que invertir en el mismo , no es asi ??? y ademas tiene que trabajar y esforsarse pára sacar adelante el mercado no es asi ???? y entonces luego de tres años que te arriesgaste a implusar ese mercado ,tranquilamente te sacan del puesto por que ya acabo tu contrato , eso seria un buen negocio para ti ???? disculpame pero para mi no lo es , y creo que para nadie .
entonces no se trata de decir que debe haber un traslado de todas formas ,si no que debe hacerse bien ,  
si para ti la parada esta saturada y es un antro de asquerosidad y delincuencia te doy toda la razon y mas todavia ,ya que tú, al parecer estas en el extranjero y no sufres en esa parte como los que estamos aqui ,lo que quiero decirte que para mi la parada deberia mudarse pero que se hagan las cosas bien ,

----------


## jara mariano

Muy bien Casillas, yo siempre dije que el traslado se debe hacer si o si, y los que no querian irse deberian ser dejados a su suerte, porque al fin y al cabo se trata de una mejora para toda la poblacion en general,es decir un mercado mas grande, donde no haya tanta delincuencia y todas las cosas negativas. 
Al final dije que la Municipalidad de la Victoria deberia empezar hacer los trabajos del parque que parece esta proyectado para si obligar a los comerciantes a de una vez ocupar Santa Anita. Si asi fuera problablemente no habria esa desventaja que tu bien afirmas sobre las perdidas que podrias tener por afianzamiento de tu negocio debido a la muda, tienes razon. 
Pienso que ese si es un problema muy atendible y que deberian publicitarlo para hacer que el traslado sea pronto y por otro lado discutir y proponer un adecuado manejo del monto de los alquileres. 
Me parece que es un buen punto, para que los retisentes al traslado conversen con los que ya aceptaron el traslado, de esta controversia saldra ganando el consumidor...

----------


## casilla666

EXACtamente ,al parecer ya nos estamos entendiendo , ahora quiero informarte  a ti y a todos los interesados lo siguiente : dese hace un tiempo se viene escuchando por aqui que el alcalde de la victoria ( el señor sanchez aizcorbe ),tiene intereses personales para que se haga efectivo el traslado de la parada de una ves , como es eso,pues bien se dice que la campaña electoral del actuAL alcalde fue financiada por los señores Guisado (como sabemos Guisado es dueño de muchas galerias en gamarra ) con la intencion de que una ves elegido alcalde impulse el traslado del mercado de la parada a santa anita ,y asi poder favorecer al señor guisado para que pueda ocupar ese inmenso terreno de casi 4 hectareas que esta muy cerca a la zona comercial de gamarra valorizado en muchos millones   y supongo ASI CONSTRUIR GALERIAS Y NO SE QUE MAS ahora ya que no hay pruebas al respecto no se puede denunciar el caso ,pero si hay indicios que cada dia se hace mas evidente , COMO CUALES :
PREGUNTO QUE HACE EL ALCALDE LA VICTORIA como miembro del directorio de emmsa  DE POR SI ESO YA ES RARO, AHORA DESDE QUE INGRESO COMO ALCALDE NO HA DEJADO DE INSULTAR Y OFENDER A LOS COMERCIANTES QUE HAY TRABAJAN , TILDAndolos de tuberculosos y otras cosas mas ,ademas dijo que la parada estaba infestada de ratas -lo cual es cierto - pero esa es su responsabilidad como alcalde ,es el quien debe velar de la salubridad del distrito, 
HACE poco amenazo con renunciar si el traslado npo se aceleraba , otro punto a mi favor 
ahora ya renuncio al cargo en emmsa (empresa encargada de administar el mercado )mas o menos como poniendo presion al asunto ,lo cual para mi es risible  
entonces que no les extrañe si dentro de poco cuando la parada se traslade ,se comienza a construir galerias en ese terreno ,lo cual no tiene nada de malo al contrario es bueno creo yo ,pero no de esa forma ,

----------

